# Quick Create Thread Button



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

A new easy way to create a thread quickly is now active.

Note the black arrows.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Great button @Gizmo!!!

My only comment is that when you click on it (the one at the top), it brings up a box and you have to select which forum 

Can't it default to a new thread in the current forum you are in?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

@Silver I think it has to be that way so they can quick create from the homepage if I am not mistaken?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Silver said:


> Great button @Gizmo!!!
> 
> My only comment is that when you click on it (the one at the top), it brings up a box and you have to select which forum
> 
> Can't it default to a new thread in the current forum you are in?



I can look into that modification @Silver.


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Silver I think it has to be that way so they can quick create from the homepage if I am not mistaken?



Thanks @Stroodlepuff - you are right!


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Sorry guys, my bad 
Just realised there is already the normal Create Thread button that we have been using for a long time - that one makes a new thread in the forum you are in.
Lol, long day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

@Gizmo Man this forum is evolving quickly! epic stuff


----------

